# Hampton Roads Reptile Expo



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Come see us at the Hampton Roads Reptile Expo this Sunday. We will have a large variety of frogs available and some great show specials as well.

**SHOW SPECIAL** - Orange Terribilis, proven breeding group of 5 frogs for $400. These are part of a larger breeding colony that has been producing very prolifically.

You can expect to see many of the following varieties:

Thumbnails: Arena Blanca, Benedicta, Southern & Highland Variabilis, Veradero, Vanzolini, Green Lamasi, and Standard Imitator

Tinctorius: Matecho, Patricia, Oyapock, Bakhuis, True Sipiliwini, and Yellow Back.


----------

